# Crossword Anagram



## David H (Jan 7, 2014)

Solve all the clues and re-arrange the first letter of all the answers to find 
*a message*










*Good Luck*


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there a no.3 David?


----------



## David H (Jan 7, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Is there a no.3 David?



There should have been ?? never checked before I posted it, if you get the others you will guess 3.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

This is where I've got to so far:

5. Inform?
9. Birth?
10. Genetic?
12. Religion
14. Holidays
15. Avalanche


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

I think there is another mistake with the numbering - it looks like an 8 going both across and down, but no clue for 8 down.  Should that be 8 going across and 3 going down maybe?


----------



## David H (Jan 7, 2014)

Redkite said:


> I think there is another mistake with the numbering - it looks like an 8 going both across and down, but no clue for 8 down.  Should that be 8 going across and 3 going down maybe?



Looks like it.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, hope others come and help, this is hard!!!  Are any of the first few answers I gave correct?


----------



## David H (Jan 7, 2014)

Redkite said:


> OK, hope others come and help, this is hard!!!  Are any of the first few answers I gave correct?



Won't know until I get home at about 6.45


----------



## David H (Jan 7, 2014)

12, 14 and 15 are correct the others are not.

However I'll give you the correct answers to the ones you got wrong.

5. is reveal

9. is Youth

10. is anatomy.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

2. Yesterday?
11. Anxiety?


LeeLee I need your help!!!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry, my screen resolution is dire, so it has taken ages to work out where the clues go.  Got my thinking cap on now.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 7, 2014)

8. Entrance?


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 7, 2014)

1. Entire?


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 7, 2014)

13. Eliminated?


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

Redkite said:


> 2. Yesterday?
> 11. Anxiety?
> 
> 
> LeeLee I need your help!!!



2 is correct

11 is Vertigo


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> 8. Entrance?



8 down is really 3 and entrance is correct


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> 1. Entire?



is Correct


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> 13. Eliminated?



Not correct the answer is Alleviated.


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

*Clues and corrections:*

*Spelling on 8 across was incorrect so I've filled it in.

3 down and 6 across share the same start letter.

I've given clue letters in red.*


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 8, 2014)

I still had some of the numbers in the wrong place!  Here are a few I've spotted this morning:

4. Neverland
6. Entertain
7. Winter
17. Partytime

Stuck on 16: -ah--


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> I still had some of the numbers in the wrong place!  Here are a few I've spotted this morning:
> 
> 4. Neverland
> 6. Entertain
> ...



Probably should have been search engine rather than browser.

It's not Firefox !!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2014)

16 must be Yahoo then?

What can the anagram be???


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

*Anagram answer*

*'A very Happy New Year'*


----------

